# Hydraulic Grooming Table - Really good price



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

wish i was there!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a great price..I see you live in New York. Did they ship it to you? 
I have been wanting a hydraulic table...and it seems a good price. Do you think it would stand up to weekly useage of five spoos?

I live three hours from T.O. so I would want them to ship.

Thanks for info.


----------



## Tessa's Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> That is a great price..I see you live in New York. Did they ship it to you?
> I have been wanting a hydraulic table...and it seems a good price. Do you think it would stand up to weekly useage of five spoos?
> 
> I live three hours from T.O. so I would want them to ship.
> ...


I have places in both NY and Ontario. Going into Toronto was a bit of a drive. I'm letting Irene pass before heading back to Oneonta. 

With the price of gas, it's probably worth the shipping if you have to drive more than 75 miles each way. These folks only ship within Canada. However....

In the US, these guys have a nice one for $155.00 including shipping. Table is 42 x 24. Height is 28-36 inches.







DOG GROOMING TABLE 42 X 24 - Hydraulic Pump NEW | eBay

Same guys have one for $145.00 including shipping. Table is a bit smaller. 36 x 24 inches. Same height range as above. 







GROOMING TABLE - 36 X 24 Pet / Dog Hydraulic Pump NEW | eBay

And this one is only $139 with free shipping in the US but a little smaller still. 18 x 36" table. Personally I don't like the base on this one. If your floors are uneven at all, it will wobble. And the height range is only 30-36". (Plus it doesn't say if the arm and clamp are included and some pics show the table without the arm. Ask before buying.)







Strong Hydraulic Pet Dog Grooming Table Bed H9 | eBay


----------

